# Canterbury, Hastings, Brighton



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Possibly looking to go visit friends and family down south end of June start of July for a week so looking for places friendly to MH parking in the following areas:

Canterbury (Nr Bridge) 
Hastings
Brighton

I know Brit stops have some l was looking at one possibly 2 but bit far out unless pushed want to avoid "proper" CC sites as should think they will be expensive mid so called summer in such areas.

many thanks
Caro


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Canterbury P&R is good. Only £2.50 a night, including bus into Canterbury if you want it (for up to 6 people).

Denise


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Many thanks will look into that did a search saw P & R and didnt read as didnt think they would let you overnight there.


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

P&R at Dover Road , Canterbury is great. 
Entry barriers can be closed on Sundays so check arrival times. Exit barriers work tho, so you don't get trapped!!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Brighton & Hove is a big area, can you say a little more of where you would like to be on that. Canterbury has already been mentioned.
Have you looked to see what temp holiday sites are available, I know they use schools etc, have you checked the Sussex Uni.

cabby


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

In Brighton, the general area is Withdean on the outskirts just off the A27 according to google on their address

And Hastings is the St Leonard area 

Didn't realise there was temp. campsites set up?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Yes one of the Clubs run what they call temp holiday sites on school playgrounds/sports grounds etc during the summer holidays, my books are in van will have a look later.

now are you meaning just parking or overnighting as well.

cabby


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

bulawayolass said:


> Many thanks will look into that did a search saw P & R and didnt read as didnt think they would let you overnight there.


Can overnight as long as it isn't a Sunday when you arrive. You can get out on a Sunday but not in as the buses don't run on Sundays.

Denise


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

cabby said:


> Yes one of the Clubs run what they call temp holiday sites on school playgrounds/sports grounds etc during the summer holidays, my books are in van will have a look later.
> 
> now are you meaning just parking or overnighting as well.
> 
> cabby


It's the Camping and Caravanning Club (CCC) which run the temporary holiday sites. You can only use them if you are a member but think you may be able to join on arrival but not sure about that.

Denise


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

joedenise said:


> bulawayolass said:
> 
> 
> > Many thanks will look into that did a search saw P & R and didnt read as didnt think they would let you overnight there.
> ...


From memory I think there is a post somewhere on the forum that mentions the pub/restaurant at the park and ride being friendly for overnighting on a Sunday. There is plenty of room neat the barrier to the Aire too. Check it on Google maps.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

Will do many thanks no l am a cc and never used them meant to cancel last year and was to late but am interested in their classes but this year like last 3 or so has been upside down but things have finally reached an end and a beginning so all those "l want to..." have finally arrived.

Was looking to overnight at least a couple of nights in each place but early planning stages at the moment.


----------



## Ranger6 (May 18, 2013)

Just returned from the Canterbury yesterday site fantastic is all I can say. Showers all finished and really clean site in good condition really enjoyed our stay. We were in a tent as not got camper yet but I would say there were more motorhomes than caravans or tents. 
Ranger6


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Regarding Brighton, I emailed them this.

Please could you advise us on where we can park, free of charge if possible, a (20ft) 6 M, Motorhome. Whilst visiting relatives in the Withdean area for a couple of days. Are we allowed to sleep overnight if necessary.
Reply.

Hello

Anywhere nearby where there are no parking signs, zones or bays present.

Just ensure you do not park in a Controlled Parking Zone – there will be roadside sgns if you are.

Regards,

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Also I remebred that the Racecourse sometimes allows camping as well so sent them.
Please advise us on whether you still allow caravans/Motorhomes to stop on your land overnight for short periods, when there are no racing days, or other functions.
Regards

reply.
Good morning

I was wondering if you have a date in mind? I will need to check what events we have on-site and get back to you once I have a date.

Regards

Rachel

Rachel Erridge
Commercial Events Executive
Telephone: 01273 603580
Mobile: 
Fax: 01273 673267
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.brighton-racecourse.co.uk/

hope this is of some use.

cabby


----------

